# Running ethanol/gas on a long run.



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I know ethanol gas is for crap. My question is...would it be bad if one was to fuel up that morning and run to the Spur...fish/troll all day and run back in ...that way the fuel cell is about empty?..I know that since the fuel cell is vented the fresh air coming into the tank creates water in the fuel cell. Any comments.
Thanks.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

How often do you run your boat. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsmn (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not an expert but I was told to make sure you put the elthanol treatment in it if you are going you use ethanol gas as well as change your filter frequently.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I would be running every weekend if possible. Right now I'm running Non-Ethanol.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Running it every weekend after one tank of ethanol will not hurt. It's when it sits is when the problems occur. Fill it back up when you get back to dilute what's left too

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder if it would hurt if I did every other time? 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> I wonder if it would hurt if I did every other time?
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


I used to run ethanol gas all the time in my boat when I used it every weekend or more. I had an old 1996 model boat and outboard too. I never had a problem. If you can avoid it, it's advised to do so. But running it through there every now and then when you use your boat all the time should not hurt anything. It's when it sits and the ethanol will bind itself with the water molecules in any moisture that gets into the tank. I am talking on the molecular level. As soon as it has bonded with enough water molecules, it becomes heavier and sinks to your fuel pickup and becomes what called phased seperated ethanol and will be like putting straight water and alcohol into your engine. It can and will cause major damage to a motor. I've seen it and been the great recipient of it's damage while 20 miles out. Shut both motors down and had to get Tow Boat out. Got home and pulled 5 gallons of phase separated ethanol/water out of the tank. Scored the piston walls on one motor etc... But it runs fine in vehicles etc... because they are used on a daily/weekly basis. Anything that sits for more than a week can and will have problems from ethanol.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The way I see it it's not worth it. Over here non ethanol is around $0.20 more a gallon. So say you make a long run and burn 100 gallons you are only talking about a $20 difference. I run non ethanol in every single one of my engines with the exception of my truck.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

That's how I see it too. Your talking a few dollars really for one trip. Why risk it? I truly believe what Telum said but for a 20$ difference there is no need.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good info...I will not even think about again for that small price difference per trip...thx.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not had a problem (yet) I have used the same station and pump for years. to be honest, I think ethanol has been in the gas for years before anyone told us about it....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have twin outboards and use 93 octane. Wonder if I should just use 87.
My boat runs fine. I do change the filters two or three times a season because of the build up in the filter. I have had good luck with regular fuel. From what I have read and been told, as long as I don't leave fuel in the carb when the bait is being stored every few weeks, that it should not have any issues. Ethonal builds up around the little pin holes in the carbs, making the pin holes even smaller. As long as there isn't fuel sitting there, I should be good. Theoretically . 
Plus I'm cheap. Non ethonal fuel must contain gold in it, because that seems to be the way it's priced, and when I buy 50 to 60 gallons for a trip, every cent counts.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> I have twin outboards and use 93 octane. Wonder if I should just use 87..



If the motors are not built specifically for higher octane, your just wasting money buying the high octane stuff. Check what the manufacturer recommends for them. If they are not high compression engines they shouldn't need high octane. Several engine builders these days are building high performance/low compression engines to run on regular pump gas. I had a motorcycle once that I did a few performance upgrades to. Ran like a scalded dog on 87, put 93 in it and it ran like poop. Low compression engine. 

If the operators manual says 87, 93 is just throwing money away. 

Just my .02 worth.. 




Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

As I had understood, Ethanol fuels tend to rob the engine of efficiently. Reducing your mpg- this is what we observed in automobiles at one time.
I typically run ethanol free fuel in our boat, but as long as you run it often and use an ethanol treatment, I don't see any problem with it. Although, other than connivence of not having to look for a gas station selling ethanol free marine fuel- doesn't having to buy fuel treatment and changing out filters more often negate some of the savings you are attempting by buying regular fuel?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hoses, fuel pump, carbs problems w/ethanol*

If you have an older outboard, built before ethanol, the rubber parts will not stand up to ethanol. I forget the exact year, but if there is any question, either
1-Use only 100% gas
2-Replace the hoses and fuel pump diaphragm, clean the tank(s) & keep them full.

Pay attention now or pay $$$ later.

Ethanol SUX, except it does send me a lot of new customers for replacing fuel hoses, fuel pumps and cleaning carbs.

I use 100% gas in my outboards, lawn mower, chain saw, generator, pressure washer, my 1999 Chevy Van, (16% better fuel economy with 100% gas), etc.

Tom


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The engine that's on the back of my 1998 Mako boat is a 1997 Mercury 225 EFI. Right now everything is running fine. I will be changing out the fuel/water seperator here in the next week....Damn the government for the Ethanol crap.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I attempted to do exactly what you are/were attempting to accomplish with the following results:

2004 24 Cape Horn twin HPDI Yamaha's swooped into the circle K and filled her up 215gallons worth of 10% ethanol. This was in 2007 when it first started "but I still knew better" however we had a great plan! Two of my fishing buddies were gonna leave navy point around 4pm on a Tuesday evening and head SE to about 14mi south of the squiggles. Sword fish all night in the pocket of cobalt, catch the morning bite fish as late as we could sparing about an hour to race home with a box full of fish then off to work the next day. And that we did! We caught everything except a bill filled the bags and turned her north around 3pm. About 5:30 pm we were still in about 800ft of water and the wind noticeably picked up from the west pretty sporty, pretty much took us down to about 10-12knts. Next thing I knew it was getting dark ice was going quickly and one of my buddies had to work a side job that night at around 8pm. So I told them to buckle their chi straps we got to get in. Big rollers about 5 2sec apart up and down hard for the next 6-8 miles both speakers fell out of the top and were dangling we whip out a pocket knife and cut them down and hammer down again. Up and down hard, beating our asses to death but we pressed on. Next thing I knew I see the V bracketing on the left side of my top break loose and fly to the aft cockpit... Hell with it bloody knuckles! About another 7 miles "still in 800ft of water the left side of the top breaks at the transition and is now dangling... Welds cracked to death top is shot so I back down to about 12knts and we got her on the trailer with about 1/4 tank left.

Four days later my boat is at blue coral getting a new top. It took them about three weeks to finish my top. Then we are ready to go mash tunas again! I went to the "good gas" station in Milton and filled her up again. Off we went this time to the nipple auto piloted out in great seas just about to drop lines and the port engine stalls. I fire it back up and we press on. About an hour later we are fishing in the trough in about 3-5 boat is rocking and port engine downs again. Fire it up not to worry cause we got another motor... Keep on fishing trolling it wasn't a big issue. We start home and I hammer down... Both engines bog and go into recovery mode... 9knots from just south of the nipple, luckly we had plenty of beer... Get home around 1am about a 12hr boat ride. Boat guy comes over and drains out about 15gallons of the ugliest stuff I've ever seen in a tank. It smelled like fish grease. The mechanic takes out his lighter "away from the boat of course" and the stuff doesn't even fire off with a lighter. Long story short you never know what might happen cover your ass it cost me right at 8k to replace all the injectors, all six fuel pumps "HPDI has three each" , filters pretty much everything but the tank and the lines...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Realtor said:


> I have not had a problem (yet) I have used the same station and pump for years. to be honest, I think ethanol has been in the gas for years before anyone told us about it....


Yep I use ethanol fuel with sta-bil, never an issue but I also go through a bit more fuel than most so it doesn't sit very long. The longest mine set this winter was about 3 weeks but I still had no problems.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been using real gas usually but tanked up with ethanol-laced gas last time because it was convenient & we were going to do a lot of running around. Ended up not running around as much as I though we would, so a lot of it's still in there a couple of weeks later. 

Will topping the ethanol-laced fuel already in the tank with real gas help matters any?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Always run ethanol gas. Change and clean filters every 50 hours. Never had a fuel related problem caused by ethanol in any boat I run. Run a 700hp Corvette on ethanol gas and it gets used less than the boat.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn guys... Some do run ethanol some don't. I guess I will keep running non-ethanol.
Mikvi..I still need to send you my info.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well.... Got gas today at 4.12 a gallon non-ethanol. I just can't hope and pray on gas with ethanol in it.
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

The Raceway at Fairfield and W had 87 Non-ethanol for 3.89 this weekend. Beats the $4.whatever at the Parade on Jackson. Every pump at the Raceway had non-ethanol option.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

my wifes 2002 Nissan Xterra has over 200K miles using the cheapest regualar gas she can find. Havent had any fuel related problems to date.... As bad as some people profess ethanol to be, the car would be melted by now....
I will agree the fuel mileage probably is off by a tad.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

My 2010 150 e tec 900 hours. Never ran anything but low octane 10% ethenol fuel still going strong.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Just did my 400 hr maint on my 200s. They are running strong and the fuel/water filters had pure fuel after 400 hrs. Nothing but Tom Thumb ethanol through them. I do use sta-bil religiously.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I forgot to add I never used any additive. I think the key is I always fill my tank as soon as I return to port and I use it a lot if you don't use it start it for a few minutes every week in the yard. And when I do a tune up I always decarb each cylinder with OMC engine tuner foam sprayed into each cylinder.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I run midgrade 89 octane as recommended by honda on a 2011 200 4 banger change watersep once a year never had a problem. I use startron ethanol treatment at every fillup and usually store boat in winter with a quarter tank of gas for weekly maintenance runs. Lots of times when you get water in tanks its not from the gas but from the gas station they do not monitor holding tanks for water. gas pumps do have small watersep filters but they do not change them very often, most water in gas issues i've dealt with can be traced back to the gas station. Aluminum tanks will also condense more water than plastic tanks.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I still running non-ethanol in my boat. The input on this post as been very helpfull.

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have never put non-ethanol fuel in mine. My boat is never stored with fuel in the carb, therefore I should be fine. The only time fuel is in the carb is when it's in the water being used for a few days. Others than that no fuel sitting in carb. That alone will keep the ethanol build up from building up in the tiny holes inside the carb.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The ethanol only will create water. What about in the tank?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Just got off of work and I was thinking about this. Years ago in the days before ethanol there was pure gasoline. I never heard anybody talking or having concerns about pure gasoline. I think the main concren was water in the tank. Now here we are having questions and concerns about ethanol, and here on the Forum they have a post dedicated to Ethanol. That right there should raise a Red Flag. I'm just saying.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> The ethanol only will create water. What about in the tank?
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Ethanol will not create water. It will absorb it until they both reach the same ratio. If ethanol CREATED water, it would solve the drought problem worldwide. :yes:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kanaka.. Thank you for wording that better for me, but you hit the nail on the head. Lol.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## ANGELEYES (Oct 9, 2014)

i am a master tech for 30 yrs ethanol vs non ethanol has no bearing on the motor while it is being consumed if you are a once in awhile weekend warrior then you dont burn enough fuel anyway if you are running the tanks out then there is no advantage to using non ethanol ethanol only comes into play when a tank sits idle for a long period of time due to the condensation factor ethanol allows to happen therefore you need to use a stabilizer in tank for sure but if you are running your boat on a regular basis there is no advantage in my opinion thanks


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Angeleyes, glad you joined the forum. Good info.., thx
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree if you use it up quick burn any gas you want. if it's gonna sit up for awhile run pure gas.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

So why doesn't the 10% fuel at the pumps contain water? Filtration or something?
You would think in those big metal storage tanks (especially in winter) there would be a problem at lightly-used station.


----------



## ANGELEYES (Oct 9, 2014)

well all metal tanks had to be replaced with fiberglass ones within the last few years to conform to new EPA standards and all new stations have fiberglass to code thats why you see a ton of stations stopped selling fuel if they couldnt afford the cost of tank replacement


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I had heard the same thing about the tanks.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe the new law was DOUBLE SIDED tanks and PIPING either FIBREGLASS or METAL with ground water monitoring and leak detection system~! 
But your correct, before most stations has rusting leaking tanks.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll be making runs out to the rigs from Venice and the fuel they have at the Marina is Non-Ethonal, so I'll be good to go.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm back to 10% ethanol. As long as I keep running it through the tank and it doesn't sit in a partially full tank that can take in condensation I safe. I'm burning what Yamaha says the engine was designed for. When I store it the tank will be full and I add a stabilizer. Even non-ethanol need a stabilizer for long time storage.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good info to know.
Whyme


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

If any of you are old enough and lived up North where the winters got cold the gas was fine, but the gas tanks would collect water from the daily temperature changes - bring in warm damp air during the day and the water condensed out of the air on the surfaces of the cold tank at night. Water would freeze in the fuel lines. The solution was to add "DRY GAS" - ETHANOL. "Phase Separation" is when the water in the ethanol reaches the saturation point (it can't hold any more) and it separates back out. It's the damp air that you bring into your tank that provides the water. Keeping the tank full is the answer to the problem.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Makes good sense to me:thumbsup:



ANGELEYES said:


> i am a master tech for 30 yrs ethanol vs non ethanol has no bearing on the motor while it is being consumed if you are a once in awhile weekend warrior then you dont burn enough fuel anyway if you are running the tanks out then there is no advantage to using non ethanol ethanol only comes into play when a tank sits idle for a long period of time due to the condensation factor ethanol allows to happen therefore you need to use a stabilizer in tank for sure but if you are running your boat on a regular basis there is no advantage in my opinion thanks


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

More good info.
Whyme


----------



## maui (Mar 3, 2009)

*Gas what kind*

I have had ethanol gas eat a hole in the gas line. and I use my boat 4 to 5 times a week, as long as Lake Erie isn't frozen.
When I am in Pensacola, Fl. I run almost every day.
Ethanol FREE gas gives me better mileage, way better performance , and 
no headaches from the gas. SPEND THE EXTRA MONEY FOR ETHANOL FREE GAS.
I'll be in Pensacola later this week cant take the snow in Cleveland,Ohio


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have always gotten my Gas from 1 of 2 stations for the boat because of the access tot he pumps. No fuel problem in the past 12 years. Citgo stations along Blue Angel. same stuff I put in the cars....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep the tank topped off when you return to port NOT when you leave to go fishing. A full tank leaves no air space for condensation to form.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Fueled up my tank the other day 87 gallons later we good to go.
Whyme


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

On boat number 11.....ran ethanol fuel in ten of them, issues from time to time & had to pump several tanks, even with additives, especially if they sat for a while. Current boat- 5 years non-eth only and not one single issue! Goes for all my small engines also; chainsaws, weed eaters, lawn mower, etc. 
NO problems since changing!


----------



## gssnyder (Jul 6, 2016)

New to boating. Keep hearing about using non ethanol gas but my question is... Where can you get it over on the East side of town? I've tried looking on here but only ever hear about places west. We're having a problem with bad gas and the previous owner used ethanol gas only so we suspect that's the cause

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

East side of what town?
Whyme


----------



## maui (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a 250 hp Merc. 2 stroke that I only ran ethonal gas and I put on aboout 200 hr. a year on it. The ethonal desolved the insid of the gas line and toasted my engine. $4700.00 to rebuild and clean the fuel system,all new gas lines .
Sold the boat and 9 months later the gas had put a hole in the New fuel line for the new owner.
I bought a 26 ft Century with 2008 150 HP Yamahas put Ethonal gas in it about 3 times and ran it all day with that fuel, stopped for lunch one day temp.89 Degrees Had BOTH ENGINS EXPLODE when I went to start them. Yamaha spent $8000.00 fixing them and couldn"t find what caused it. 
I now have twin 2014 Yamahas 200 4 cyl. I only use Ethonal FREE gas, 400 hrs and no problems. I hope this will help everyone.
See You on the water in Pensacola soon
Maui 26' century


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I put a 2017 Yahama 115 on my boat this summer and was told by the yahama dealer that I could use ethanol but he personally did not think it was good for the engine, I have run only nonethanol. with no problems.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

9829 wtg.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Maui....damn.
Whyme


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Ethanol is evil.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Last time I filled up with non-ethanol it was at the Raceway at Fairfield and W St for $2.99 but I was told that the Shell just across the Lillian bridge into Alabama has it. I don't remember the price but I do remember that it was less than $2.99.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well after getting my new ride less than one year ago I have used nothing but Non-ethanol. I did my first run to the Spur last weekend and I have had no problems . Total miles from launch to Spur and back was 147 nautical miles and 92 gallons burned. Not to bad. I rather spend a few dollars more for a piece of mind. 
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm still running without non-ethanol in my bladder. What about you?
Whyme


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Realtor said:


> I have not had a problem (yet) I have used the same station and pump for years. to be honest, I think ethanol has been in the gas for years before anyone told us about it....


 been in there since 1968


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Bamasippi said:


> been in there since 1968


Ethanol has been in gasoline since 1968? At what ratio? What is the source of your information, please?


----------

